# Twas The Night Before Christmas



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

*Twas The Night Before Christmas*

(an adaptation  )

Twas the night before Christmas when all through the forum
Not a member was stirring, not even Soren.
The duffle bags were hung by the computers with care
In the hopes that St.Nicholas soon would be there.

The Admins and Mods were snug in their beds
While visions of Heinkels danced in their heads.
And Adler the Crew Chief and Horse in his cap
Had just settled down with a brandy nightcap

When there on the screen there arose such a clatter
I thought Les had found another one-post wonder.
Away to the mousepad I sprang like a mad hatter
Turned on my PC to see what was the matter.

The moon on the metal of the just polished cowl
Gave the lustre of an MOH medal to objects around.
When what to my wandering eyes should appear
But a minature A-20 with numerous Corsairs.

With a little old pilot, so lively and quick
I knew in a moment it must be St. Nick.
More rapid than Mustangs his escorts they came
And he whistled and shouted and called them by name.

"Now Erich, now Syscom, now Charles and Wurger
On Maestro, on Cosimo, on Psis and Soundbreaker!"
"Go Flyboy, go Trackend, V2 and Matt308
Lesofprimus, Evangilder and Hunter368!"

"Dive Seesul, dive Timshatz, on Wildcat and Wayne Little
On K9kiwi, on Aussie just like the Mad Rebel!"
Attack Micdrow and Lesbride and Lucky 13
Go Mkloby and Thunder, Udet and DougRD!"

"To the top of the hangar and don't you dare stall!"
"Now fly away, fly away, fly away all!" 
In finger-four formation, the escorts they flew
With the Havoc full of toys and St. Nicholas too!

And then in a twinkling, I heard on the tarmac
The shouting and yelling of our friend Emac.
As I switched off the monitor and was turning around
Down the runway St. Nicholas came with a bound.

He was dressed in an A-2 from his head to his gut
And his flightsuit was all tarnished from engine oil and soot
A bundle of models he had flung on his back
And he looked like Heinz just opening his pack!

His .50s - how they twinkled, his joystick how merry!
His roundels were like roses, his nosecone like a cherry!
He spoke not a word but went straight to his work
Grabbing the engine crank, he turned with a jerk.

And tapping his finger on the side of the cockpit
He lept on the wing like he would on a Messerschmitt!
He sprang in the air, to his team in formation
And away they all flew representing all nations.

But I heard him exclaim by the computer's dull light
"Merry Christmas to all and to ww2aircraft.net a good night!!"

(_My apologies to those not mentioned and to Clement Clarke Moore. I hope everyone has a great holiday and an even better New Year!! From wacko NJACO!)_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas NJACO!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2007)

Bravo Zulu, Chris..... And a Merry Christmas, too.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2007)

Clever and funny. Nice job! 

Wacko Njaco, the bard of the board....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jaco....


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2007)

VERY NICE!!! Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Encore!

That was fantastic


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 24, 2007)

May Santa bring u incendiary rounds!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Brilliant! To you all, which I'm lucky to call my friends, I wish a fairytale like Christmas....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2007)

Nicely put Njaco...and Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2007)

Njaco, brilliant mate!! Merry Christmas to you and your family - and to all my cobbers on this site.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all and have a safe flight


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas too - May your Holding Patterns be short ones!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

another good one njaco, merry christmas everyone!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Great stuff man! Merry Christmas


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 26, 2007)

He does it again!!! Nice one Chris.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good one Njaco...Merry Christmas to you too and all of you!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

good on you njaco merry christmas to you mate...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2008)

_DEAR EDITOR: I am 11 years old. 
Some of my little friends say there is no Warbird Forum. 
Papa says, 'Beware the Hun in THE SUN so it's so.' 
Please tell me the truth; is there a Warbird Forum?

flyboy.
115 WEST NINETY-FIFTH STREET._

flyboy, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except what they can play on a PS2. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little joysticks. 

All minds, flyboy, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great internet of ours, man is a mere insect, a Gee Bee, in his hobby, as compared with the boundless models and planes about him, as measured by the boxes and used film hidden in rooms and garages that reach to the ceiling.

Yes, flyboy, there is a Warbird Forum. It exists as certainly as camouflage and radials and deflection shooting exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Warbird Forum. It would be as dreary as if there were no flyboys. There would be no childlike faith then, no Humbrol paints, no heated discussions about wing loading to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light from the PC monitor which fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in a Warbird Forum! You might as well not believe in Fairey Battles! You might get your Moderator to hire men to watch on all the computers on Christmas Eve to glimpse the Warbird Forum, but even if they did not see a P-51 landing, what would that prove? Nobody goes on vacation to a Warbird Forum, but that is no sign that there is no Warbird Forum. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see a Ju 390A-1 over New York City? Of course not, but that's no proof that they weren't made and tested. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there were unseen and unseeable in World War II.

You may tear apart a PW2800 and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the Allies, could tear apart. Only faith, pictures, a membership, time, and more than one post, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory of a Spitfire or a Dewoitine D.520. Is it all real? Ah, flyboy, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding. 

No Warbird Forum! Thank Horse! it lives, and will live forever. A thousand years from now, flyboy, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, ww2aircraft.net will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.


*Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all!!!*


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all of you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

A Very Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2008)

Heh. Leave it to Lucky to wish everyone to have a bunch of fairies for Christmas. 

Great adaptation, NJ!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all of you !!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha, very nice! Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2008)

Very well done NJ! Happy Christmas and a safe and healthy 2009 to all my new friends across the Globe. Thanks for everything.
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys ,hope you all have a good one


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, its that time of year again......

*Warbird Wonderland*

(_sung to the tune of 'Winter Wonderland'_)

Merlins hum, are you listening,
On the field, planes are glistening
A beautiful sight
We're intruders tonight
Flying in a Warbird Wonderland!

Gone away is the Beaufort,
Here to stay is the Thunderbolt
It sings a war song,
As we soar along
Flying in a Warbird Wonderland

In the hangar, we'll restore a Mustang
Then pretend that we are Capt. Brown
He'll say: Are we Blackdawn?
We'll say: No Man!
But you can check the Forum
When you're in town.

Later on, in a Spitfire
As machine guns start to fire
To face unafraid
The friends that we've made
Flying in a Warbird Wonderland!

Overhead we can hear a Stearman,
And pretend that we can shoot him down
We'll have lots of fun flying Wingman
Until we hole the plane with HE rounds

When they fly, ain't it thrilling,
Though the sounds are a Chilling
We'll type and we'll play, the Forum way
Flying in a Warbird Wonderland!


*Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all my friends here on the best WWII Warbird site on the Net!!!!*


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

10 days!! well 9.... in 5 hours.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 15, 2009)

Slow day at work, Njaco?  Great remake, as usual!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll have you know, dear sir, that I worked on that a total of 3 hours in the past week. Hmmpfff!!

Oh and its my day off!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow appreciate it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 15, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I'll have you know, dear sir, that I worked on that a total of 3 hours in the past week. Hmmpfff!!
> 
> Oh and its my day off!!



 Iz all good! More creative than I coulda come up with, that's fer sure!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I'll have you know, dear sir, that I worked on that a total of 3 hours in the past week. Hmmpfff!!
> 
> Oh and its my day off!!




You missed your calling, Njaco. You truly have a gift.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice work, Njaco. I'm thinking maybe you should publish this for money (and since I'll be your lawyer, I'll take most of the money, haha). 

Just kidding. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah everybody!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2009)

Bravo! Good on, Chris.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one Chris. When's Christmas again........?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

February 29 of the Third Age.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one NJ!! I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

LMAO Chris those are fricken awesome!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 16, 2009)

Freaking awesome Chris, Happy Holidays to all my friends here!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice one Chris, and a Happy and Merry Christmas and best wishes to all


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2009)

Very funny, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Erich (Dec 16, 2009)

you crack me up Chris

good one and Merry, joyful Christmas season

the big E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Brilliant as always Chris! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2010)

On the first day of Christmas, 
mikewint sent to me 
A boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the second day of Christmas, 
Airframes sent to me 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the third day of Christmas, 
Rochie sent to me 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the fourth day of Christmas, 
Lucky13 sent to me 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the fifth day of Christmas, 
Marcel sent to me
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the sixth day of Christmas,
Aaron Brooks Wolters sent to me 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the seventh day of Christmas, 
Matt308 sent to me 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the eighth day of Christmas, 
B-17Engineer sent to me 
Eight tickets to a Jets game, 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the ninth day of Christmas, 
Bikerbabe sent to me 
Nine Triumph Thunderbirds, 
Eight tickets to a Jets game, 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the tenth day of Christmas, 
flyboy sent to me,
Ten months of silence, 
Nine Triumph Thunderbirds, 
Eight tickets to a Jets game, 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the eleventh day of Christmas, 
Wurger and Charles sent to me 
Eleven banned spammers, 
Ten months of silence, 
Nine Triumph Thunderbirds, 
Eight tickets to a Jets game, 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, 
Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 

On the twelfth day of Christmas, 
Rabidalien sent to me 
Twelve pages of one-line posts/spam that sometimes don't really have anything to do with the topics but thats ok, we'll let him stay because he has a cool username,
Eleven banned spammers, 
Ten months of silence, 
Nine Triumph Thunderbirds, 
Eight tickets to a Jets game, 
Seven .gifs of shovel hits, 
Six pics of Mustangs, 
Five guitar strings, 
Four cases of Guinness, Three Michelin stars, 
Two Wildcats, 
And a boat with a Liberian registry. 


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2010)

Once again............fantastic!!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 21, 2010)

dog gone good stuff!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> On the tenth day of Christmas,
> flyboy sent to me,
> Ten months of silence,





The best present of them all!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 21, 2010)

*ecstatic_wild_applause.mp3* 
Thanks for today's laugh, it's brilliant!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone's stockings are flak free this year!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2010)

Could I have the 22 Wildcats, please?  nice one, Chris


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ditto Adler!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

Good stuff Chris. Now what we need to do, is record Jan singing it, in Swettish, after a night in the pub! Then again, maybe not .........


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2010)

can't believe its the 4th one I've done here!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2010)

Love it Chris!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Rabidalien sent to me
> Twelve pages of one-line posts/spam that sometimes don't really have anything to do with the topics but thats ok, we'll let him stay because he has a cool username,



Only 12 pages? Dang, I'm fallin behind my quota!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2010)

Doorbell rings, I'm not list'nin',
From my mouth, drool is glist'nin',
I'm happy -- although
My boss let me go --
Happily addicted to the Warbird Forum.

All night long, I sit clicking,
Unaware time is ticking,
There's beard on my cheek,
Same clothes for a week,
Happily addicted to the Warbird Forum!

Friends come by; they shake me, Saying, "Yo, man!
Don't you know tonight's the Office Party?"

With a listless shrug, I mutter "No, man;
I just discovered ww2aircraft.net/forum!"

I don't phone, don't send faxes,
Don't go out, don't pay taxes,
Who cares if someday, they drag me away?
I’m happily addicted to the Warbird forum

I'm happily addicted to the Web!
Happ-ily, ad-dict-ed to the Web!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautifully done Chris and a very merry Christmas to you and all you could ever wish for in the coming year


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2010)

Mike, thats funny!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2010)

To all a Merry Christmas and a happy and fruitful new year.


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2010)

nice one Chris, well done


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for the christmas present mike...i am stealing it.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 22, 2010)

my xmas present to you bobby, enjoy


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2010)

Bravo! Here is one a friend sent over to me:

'Twas the night before Christmas all over the place,

When we were confronted by an old flying ace.

There was icing reported and turbulent air ,

He said, "File me a flight plan, I gotta get there".



Outside sat his aircraft all ready to run,

And the old man walked out to that P-51.

"Bad weather's no problem," he silently mumbled,

The prop came to life...that big Merlin rumbled.



He eased in the throttle, the roar shook the ground,

He taxied on out and turned it around.

He went through the run-up and seemed satisfied,

Then he said to himself, "I'm in for a ride."



So he lined it up straight as he poured on the coal,

The tailwheel came up as he started to roll.

Up off the runway, he sucked up the gear,

And that mighty V-12 was all you could hear.



He screamed overhead with a deafening crack,

Blue flames flying from each little stack.

"He pulled up the nose and started to climb,

No ice on that airframe, it didn't have time.



On top of the weather with the levers all set,

He looked up above him and saw a Learjet.

"With jet fuel and turbines there just ain't no class,

Gimmee pistons, and props and lots of avgas!"



Now he was approaching where he wanted to go.

But the weather had covered the runway with ice and with snow.

How will he land it? We just have to guess,

because the only way in was a full I-L-S.



Then over the outer marker, he started his run,

The ceiling was zero, visibility...none.

Still going three hundred and he felt the need,

For an overhead break to diminish his speed.



Over the numbers he zoomed, along like a flash,

Pulled into his break, we just knew he would crash.

Oh, why do they do it on these kind of nights??

Then over the threshold, we saw landing lights.



"I'm on a short final with three in the green,

And I see enough runway to land this machine."

Then he tied down that Mustang, and they all heard him say,..

"Next year, I'm stickin' with my reindeer and sleigh.."


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for that one Eric, its now printed off and stuck on the wall outside my office at work !

And Chris, fab job mate, well done !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2010)

Good one Eric.


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 23, 2010)

Really great guys! We have some talented people here!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 23, 2010)

that was a great one eric. i am sharing that with some guys who will really love it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

Good one Eric!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2010)

Eric, nicely done


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent guys!!!  Chris, now that I know what you want all I need is your address!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, didn't have time to make a clever Christmas story so I'll just say Merry Christmas, Happy Hanakkah, Joyful Kwanzaa and Go Festivus to all my friends at the best WWII forum on the net and around the world!

I hope I've made a few of you guys smile over the past year. I know, you guys have made me smile.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

Back atcha Chris, and yes, you have made me LMAO quite a few times sir.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas (past) but a Happy New Year to all of you


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2011)

A shame there is no tale this year. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2012)

.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.




.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2012)

* Merry Christmas, everyone! *


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas from me, to all of you and your loved ones!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL......


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

Santa's on his way, gang!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

Santa already got here, via the U.S.P.S., new airplanes! Enough to keep me in G.B.'s untill 2014!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

_(sung to the tune of "Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire"_)

*FORUM HOSTING AN UNKNOWN FLYER*

Mikewint working on an old Spitfire
Meatloaf wiping at his nose
Yuletide carols
Being sung by Glider
And Maria dressed up like an eskimo

Everybody hopes
Parsifal and DonL will find the mistletoe
and help make the forum bright
Tomo Pauk, with his eyes all aglow 
Will find it hard to sleep, tonight

They know that Horse is on his way
He's loading lots of bacon and models
on the Wirraway
and FlyboyJ and I
are gonna spy
to see if Der Adler really knows how to fly

And so I'm building this simple warplane
To give to all of you
Although it's been said
Many times, many ways
Merry Christmas, to you

We know that Airframes is on his way
To bring Jan a case of beer
and Rochie a Hurricane
and Marcel will smile
when Shinpachi tries 
to see if Readie really lives on the Isle.

And so I'm building this simple warplane
To give to all of you
Although it's been said
Many times, many ways
Merry Christmas, to you

My sincere apologies that I couldn't get everyone in the lyrics but I know who you are!!
Happy Holidays everyone!!!

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent Chris! That must have taken you a while. Merry Christmas to you sir!


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2013)

As with all the above, Chris, I wish you the Happiest and Merriest Christmas and New Year. I already posted this on another thread but here is my version:
Twas the night before Christmas and Santa’s a wreck…
How to live in a world that’s politically correct?
His workers no longer would answer to “Elves”.
“Vertically Challenged” they were calling themselves.
And labor conditions at the north pole
Were alleged by the union to stifle the soul.
Four reindeer had vanished, without much propriety,
Released to the wilds by the Humane Society.
And equal employment had made it quite clear
That Santa had better not use just reindeer.
So Dancer and Donner, Comet and Cupid,
Were replaced with 4 pigs, and you know that looked stupid!
The runners had been removed from his sleigh;
The ruts were termed dangerous by the E.P.A.
And people had started to call for the cops
When they heard sled noises on their roof-tops.
Second-hand smoke from his pipe had his workers quite frightened.
His fur trimmed red suit was called “Unenlightened.”
And to show you the strangeness of life’s ebbs and flows,
Rudolf was suing over unauthorized use of his nose
And had gone on Geraldo, in front of the nation,
Demanding millions in over-due compensation.
So, half of the reindeer were gone; and his wife,
Who suddenly said she’d enough of this life,
Joined a self-help group, packed, and left in a whiz,
Demanding from now on her title was Ms.
And as for the gifts, why, he’d ne’er had a notion
That making a choice could cause so much commotion.
Nothing of leather, nothing of fur,
Which meant nothing for him. And nothing for her.
Nothing that might be construed to pollute.
Nothing to aim. Nothing to shoot.
Nothing that clamored or made lots of noise.
Nothing for just girls. Or just for the boys.
Nothing that claimed to be gender specific.
Nothing that’s warlike or non-pacific.
No candy or sweets…they were bad for the tooth.
Nothing that seemed to embellish a truth.
And fairy tales, while not yet forbidden,
Were like Ken and Barbie, better off hidden.
For they raised the hackles of those psychological
Who claimed the only good gift was one ecological.
No baseball, no football…someone could get hurt;
Besides, playing sports exposed kids to dirt.
Dolls were said to be sexist, and should be passe;
And Nintendo would rot your entire brain away.
So Santa just stood there, disheveled, perplexed;
He just could not figure out what to do next.
He tried to be merry, tried to be gay,
you’ve got to be careful with that word today.
His sack was quite empty, limp to the ground;
Nothing fully acceptable was to be found.
Something special was needed, a gift that he might
Give to all without angering the left or the right.
A gift that would satisfy, with no indecision,
Each group of people, every religion;
Every ethnicity, every hue,
Everyone, everywhere…even you.
So here is that gift, it’s price beyond worth…
“May you and your loved ones enjoy peace on earth.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 24, 2013)

Man, life must be real screwed up for some of you! It's Christmas Day here in New Zealand; the sun is shining, its 24 degrees outside and its hot! The lawns need mowing and the wife and kids are away, I'm at home watching videos until I have to go to work, where I get paid triple dollar and will only have to work for four or five hours, but get paid for nine! Then I'll come home, hit the beer and watch more videos! Sweet! This is the best day ever! 

To the ww2aircraftnet forum family - Season's Greetings, Guys and Gals. Look forward to more!

nuuumannn


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Man, life must be real screwed up for some of you! It's Christmas Day here in New Zealand; the sun is shining, its 24 degrees outside and its hot! The lawns need mowing and the wife and kids are away, I'm at home watching videos until I have to go to work, where I get paid triple dollar and will only have to work for four or five hours, but get paid for nine! Then I'll come home, hit the beer and watch more videos! Sweet! This is the best day ever!
> 
> To the ww2aircraftnet forum family - Season's Greetings, Guys and Gals. Look forward to more!
> 
> nuuumannn



.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome stuff Chris and Mike!

middle of the day here, a fine day happening, take care to ALL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

A totally inappropriate and non-political correct very Merry Christmas to you all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2014)

Didn't have time to make up a cute ditty this year, so a friendly card will have to do!

Here hoping everybody has a good day!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you all. May you all enjoy the blessings of the season. 

Dave.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Chris! Thanks for another year of steering the ship and all the best or 2015.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Chris, everyone.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2014)

Ah the Awesomeness that I have come to expect from you lovely bunch of airplane crazy nut balls!

Books, kits glue to you all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all! Yes.................even you Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wish you all a very Mopar Merry Christmas!
Hope that you all, get to spend it with near dear ones, in peace and with lots of love!
My thoughts goes out to those no longer with us and their families...


_Ring out, wild bells, to the wild sky, 
The flying cloud, the frosty light; 
The year is dying in the night; 
Ring out, wild bells, and let him die. 

Ring out the old, ring in the new, 
Ring, happy bells, across the snow: 
The year is going, let him go; 
Ring out the false, ring in the true. 

Ring out the grief that saps the mind, 
For those that here we see no more, 
Ring out the feud of rich and poor, 
Ring in redress to all mankind. 

Ring out a slowly dying cause, 
And ancient forms of party strife; 
Ring in the nobler modes of life, 
With sweeter manners, purer laws. 

Ring out the want, the care the sin, 
The faithless coldness of the times; 
Ring out, ring out my mournful rhymes, 
But ring the fuller minstrel in. 

Ring out false pride in place and blood, 
The civic slander and the spite; 
Ring in the love of truth and right, 
Ring in the common love of good. 

Ring out old shapes of foul disease, 
Ring out the narrowing lust of gold; 
Ring out the thousand wars of old, 
Ring in the thousand years of peace. 

Ring in the valiant man and free, 
The larger heart, the kindlier hand; 
Ring out the darkness of the land, 
Ring in the Christ that is to be._

Alfred Lord Tennyson

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus_


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## A4K (Dec 26, 2014)

Just saw your original rhyme for the first time Chris - a belated bacon, but well deserved!!! 

Hope everyone had a great Chrissy - best wishes to all for 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, another Christmas holiday is upon us. I haven't gotten a witty jingle or poem this year so I will just say, "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at WW2Aircraft.net !" and I hope you like the video!

.
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-hWZGIWe_U_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UCRNldC3s_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Holidays Chris.




Geo


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2015)

A wonderful *Happy and Merry Christmas *to you Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks like Santa's inbound!







*I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2015)

"Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth, and danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings ....". Then I woke up, and fell off the edge of the bed .....
Happy Christmas to all here !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2015)

Yup, Dave, here comes Santa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2018)

Although I haven't been on the Forum much, I still think of you all. Merry Christmas, Happy Festivus or happy Holidays, however you celebrate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas Chris. Pop in when you can, your contributions are missed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Although I haven't been on the Forum much, I still think of you all. Merry Christmas, Happy Festivus or happy Holidays, however you celebrate!



Merry Christmas my friend, and to your family as well.

Do miss having you around...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2018)

For sure. Merry Christmas Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas folks, been checking in more, getting back into it hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Merry Christmas folks, been checking in more, getting back into it hope.



You better, or I'll jump on the ol' creeper and bang on your door....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2018)

All the Best Chris, look after yourself.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Chris!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2018)

You too, Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all of my new acquaintances!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christams !!!


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## A4K (Dec 25, 2018)

Boldog Karácsónyt! (Merry Christmas!)

Wishing everyone a great 2019! (...with lots of modelmaking!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

